# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما الفرق بين كتابي: الكامل في التاريخ والبداية والنهاية ؟

## أصالة الرأي

السلام عليكم إخوتي الكرام
أود أن أعرف الفرق بين هذين الكتابين:
1- الكامل في التاريخ لابن الأثير
2- البداية والنهاية لابن كثير.
أفيدونا أفادكم الله، من الناحية المنهجية
وفقنا الله وإياكم لكل خير.

----------


## ابن المهلهل

للرفع

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
لعل هنا ما يفيد :
هل كان المؤرخ ابن الأثير شيعيًا ؟!
http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/Alkharashy/mm/8.htm
- وقال الدكتور حسن إبراهيم حسن في كتابه ( تاريخ الإسلام ) ( 4 / 521 ) :
( .. والجزء الذي تناول فيه ابن الأثير الكلام على بني بويه من أهم ما كُتب عن هذه الدولة ..... على أنه يُلاحظ على كتاب الكامل لابن الأثير : كثير من الجمود والغموض اللذين يدعوان إلى الملل والسأم ، ويبعدان عن التشويق في كثير من الأحيان ) ..

- ورأيي أن لا تُقدم على البداية والنهاية شيئًا من كتب التاريخ ؛ لحلاوة أسلوبه ، ولمنهجه السني ، وتعليقاته الموفقة ..
وفقكم الله ..

----------


## أصالة الرأي

اثابك الله يا ابن المهلهل على الرفع
وجزاك الله خيرا يا أخ سليمان على هذا الجواب
وفي الحقيقة أن أحد الباحثين الصينيين المسلمين أراد ترجمة أحد الكتب المهمة في تاريخ العرب والمسلمين إلى اللغة الصينية ويرده كتابا أصليا مرجعيا من أمهات الكتب فاحتار بين لكتابين ، فأحببت إفادته.

----------

